# Sparkling Amber Ale ..



## /// (23/10/10)

Today ladies and drunks, was or 3rd annual Real Ale Fest (RAF) at Real Ale Central Illawarra (known as Les's place, George Ave Bulli).

I make and drink alot of beer, and before us was presented an Amber Sparkling Ale. It was well, ******* fantastic. Had all the dimensions of a Coopers Sparkling, but it was an Amber Ale rich and malty and disappeared damm quickly! Brewed with Coopers yeast (insert required phenols), balanced but unlike the thin quafable sparkiling, it was rich and smooth and sparkling.

I will put the old-fella out into the wind and say this is really an invention at hart for us Aussies. As I said to Grant, 'please buy a brewery and start making this commercially so I can sell @hartspub.' Grant is unaware (till now), that I am going to rip this off as my next speciality batch!

My thoughts are;

19l

4.5kg Ale Malt
300gm Simpsons Crystal
50gm Simpsons Choc
20 IBU Hops
no flavour Hops
Coopers Yeast from bottle
(take off .5kg malt and substitute with sugar if wanted)

Mash Conditioning
1.5 gm Salt
2.5 gm Gypsum
2 gm Chalks
8.5 gm Calcium Chloride

Happy to receive samples of this to try!

Scotty


----------



## vykuza (23/10/10)

/// said:


> Today ladies and drunks, was or 3rd annual Real Ale Fest (RAF) at Real Ale Central Illawarra (known as Les's place, George Ave Bulli).
> 
> I make and drink alot of beer, and before us was presented an Amber Sparkling Ale. It was well, ******* fantastic. Had all the dimensions of a Coopers Sparkling, but it was an Amber Ale rich and malty and disappeared damm quickly! Brewed with Coopers yeast (insert required phenols), balanced but unlike the thin quafable sparkiling, it was rich and smooth and sparkling.
> 
> ...




Good old POR you reckon?


----------



## /// (23/10/10)

Nick R said:


> Good old POR you reckon?



Absolutely, although Coopers are using Super Pride or something similar now .... the quality and sessionabilty of the beer was to be believed ...


----------



## vykuza (23/10/10)

Sold. It's on the list.


Edit: What kind of mash temp are we talking here?


----------



## white.grant (23/10/10)

Shucks. :icon_cheers: 

No secrets here, based on Korev's thread on AHB and subsequent interview on the TBN last year. Had an earlier batch on the engine at the Xmas in July swap at Barl's place in July though I have upped the IBU from earlier batches to what you tasted today. 

Ingredients: 46l batch
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.98 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.50 % 
0.92 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.93 % 
0.37 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
60.50 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 41.1 IBU 
2.33 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Coopers Yeast [Starter 2000 ml]

Mash At 67 deg for 60 min


----------



## Beejay (25/10/10)

Hi Grant,

I am very disappointed I missed out on what is stated as an exceptional brew  Thanks for sharing your recipe, I am sure to give it a go. One question though is that I have thrown the recipe into Beersmith and it shows the colour as only 10 EBC which seems a bit light for an amber ale. Or have I inferred it to be darker than it really is?


----------



## MarkBastard (25/10/10)

What makes it 'sparkling'? The cooper yeast?


----------



## jayse (25/10/10)

That would have to be the bubbles


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/10/10)

jayse said:


> That would have to be the bubbles


 :lol: 

Have tasted the prior version, but missed last Saturday's brew. You bastards drunk too fast. Scotty was sober when he made his tasting and I know he has an aversion for Coopers yeast, so for him to wax lyrically, it must have been good. 

Just as a comment, Scott's recipe has 7% crystal while Grant's only half that. I sometimes think Scott's fine beers are at times a little over heavy on crystals. Be keen to see how his recipe modifies.

I'll step to the plate and make versions of this drop using both Grant's and Scott's recipes with the grains I have and see what happens, as I know this brew sits well in my desires for a simple quaffing summer ale.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/10/10)

jayse said:


> That would have to be the bubbles



So what, I overcarb my American Amber Ale and I have a new style?


----------



## white.grant (25/10/10)

Beejay said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> I am very disappointed I missed out on what is stated as an exceptional brew  Thanks for sharing your recipe, I am sure to give it a go. One question though is that I have thrown the recipe into Beersmith and it shows the colour as only 10 EBC which seems a bit light for an amber ale. Or have I inferred it to be darker than it really is?




For reasons that I do not yet fully understand, the beer on the engine was quite a bit darker than the beer I had been enjoying on tap at home. Either that or I have used a darker crystal 

cheers

Grant


----------



## drsmurto (25/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> So what, I overcarb my American Amber Ale and I have a new style?



Wow!

The ignorance coming from that post is breathtaking.

Back to the OP, i make an aussie ale with coopers yeast. I find both CPA and CSA quite thin and lacking in malt complexity for my palate so i up the crystal as Grant has but also add 2-3% amber malt.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Wow!
> 
> The ignorance coming from that post is breathtaking.
> 
> Back to the OP, i make an aussie ale with coopers yeast. I find both CPA and CSA quite thin and lacking in malt complexity for my palate so i up the crystal as Grant has but also add 2-3% amber malt.



I am asking a question, hence ignorance is a given.

If someone could answer my question I would then be less ignorant.

It's not a hard process really.


----------



## bconnery (25/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> What makes it 'sparkling'? The cooper yeast?


Kind of yes. 
The crux of the description of the beer is that it is a coopers sparkling type beer, but with a bit more malt backbone/flavour. 

So an australian pale ale style, coopers yeast, POR, dry finish, etc. but with the addition of a little more malt flavour from the malt that puts it into amber territory.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/10/10)

Cheers mate. Sounds nice.


----------



## Bribie G (25/10/10)

bconnery said:


> Kind of yes.
> The crux of the description of the beer is that it is a coopers sparkling type beer, but with a bit more malt backbone/flavour.
> 
> So an australian pale ale style, coopers yeast, POR, dry finish, etc. but with the addition of a little more malt flavour from the malt that puts it into amber territory.



Im doing an American Amber this afternoon and was just going to put in the ho hum good ol '05 but this gives me an excuse to go out to the bottlo and get a 3 of Sparkling tallies  Putting a bit of corn in mine and using yank hops (Magnum/Cascade) but let's see how a crossover goes. 
Have a great trip Ben and a few for me, I've got _that_ dry stout in, plus my faithful Mild (now nicely carbed - haha) that wins heaps but whenever I post the recipe it gets ignored but hey no hard feelings. Ignore away I say


----------



## /// (31/10/10)

The only flavour I get in Coopers is the yeast profile, for my precious self it ruins the remaining beer rather than adding to it. But the dimension of the yeast really added to this beer, hence why I waxed-lyrical about it.

Whats the convert to EBC of the Crystal ... was aiming for the 156 EBC we use ...


----------



## Beejay (31/10/10)

/// said:


> The only flavour I get in Coopers is the yeast profile, for my precious self it ruins the remaining beer rather than adding to it. But the dimension of the yeast really added to this beer, hence why I waxed-lyrical about it.
> 
> Whats the convert to EBC of the Crystal ... was aiming for the 156 EBC we use ...



Given that Grant has doubts about which crystal he used, and also the colour (which I didn;t see but I assume it is quite a bit darker that Crystal 40 would give), maybe Grant used Crystal 80 Lovibond which incidentally is 156EBC (or close enough). I can fell a sample batch coming on :icon_cheers:

Edit: PS Grant, what Crystals are you hiding in that garage that might have wandered into this beer?


----------



## white.grant (1/11/10)

Beejay said:


> Given that Grant has doubts about which crystal he used, and also the colour (which I didn;t see but I assume it is quite a bit darker that Crystal 40 would give), maybe Grant used Crystal 80 Lovibond which incidentally is 156EBC (or close enough). I can fell a sample batch coming on :icon_cheers:
> 
> Edit: PS Grant, what Crystals are you hiding in that garage that might have wandered into this beer?



I have all three kinds, light, medium and dark :blink: , but try the Crystal 80 and see what happens.

cheers

grant


----------



## Arghonaut (31/1/12)

BribieG said:


> Im doing an American Amber this afternoon and was just going to put in the ho hum good ol '05 but this gives me an excuse to go out to the bottlo and get a 3 of Sparkling tallies  Putting a bit of corn in mine and using yank hops (Magnum/Cascade) but let's see how a crossover goes.
> Have a great trip Ben and a few for me, I've got _that_ dry stout in, plus my faithful Mild (now nicely carbed - haha) that wins heaps but whenever I post the recipe it gets ignored but hey no hard feelings. Ignore away I say



Digging up an old thread, been meaning to try one of these for ages and im finally getting around to it this week. Do you remember how it went with cascade? Was thinking of following the recipe at the top and adding a little something later in the boil (cascade or willamette) because i quite like a bit of hop flavour in my ambers, or should i just stick with it as is?

Having never used recultured Coopers yeast before i have NFI how it would go with later american hop additions in this style of beer.


----------



## white.grant (31/1/12)

Well, it would be different, the hop flavour takes a back seat to the yeast in this style, I think Korev uses the words "fruity". But there's no harm in trying.

cheers

grant


----------



## jlm (31/1/12)

Funny this thread should pop up again..... I threw a quick keg filler together on Australia day remembering scotty's op from a while back. Off the top of my head 90% TF perle, 5% med xtal, 5% wheat and 30ish IBU of galaxy at 60, and of course cooper's yeast. Has gone from 1.048 to 1.010 and is tasting excellent, can't wait for it to hot the taps Friday night. Was gonna carb it right up ala CSA but the way it's tasting I think I'll be a bit more restrained and leave it at my usual spot.


----------



## Arghonaut (31/1/12)

Sounds awesome, think I'll stick to the recipe for this batch and save any tinkering for round 2.

Cheers


----------



## Arghonaut (19/3/12)

Drinking this now, after ageing it in the keg for 3 weeks. Ended up not being able to resist the urge to tinker. I was doing a CPA clone at the same time so wanted something a little different, i bittered with centennial and did a 5min addition of willamette, about 2 ibu worth from memory. Came out sensational, the gentle spicyness of the willamette comes through first, then the banana and pear flavours from the yeast. This one aint going to last long :chug:


----------

